# ?



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Does anyone feed taste of the wild? Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I personally wouldn't feed TotW because of all the recalls Diamond foods had last year. I know that there are a lot of companies that have recalls but Diamond had too many for me to consider any food manufactured by them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

I do. And my kids love it. So far we have only done the wetlands formula but I am hoping to try the high prairie formula soon. The two formulas I mentioned are ranked five stars on dog food advisor and it is within my budget, so it works very well for me and my pups.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

It is a food that makes me nervous because of all the recalls their manufacturer has, but I tried it anyway and girls would not touch it. Ocean gets wet food most of the time anyway because of her teeth, but Venus would not even try a piece. I tried Pacific Stream, High Prairie, Wetlands, and Southwest Canyon and neither of them would even taste a piece.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've never fed it because my personal choice is not to feed anything manufactured by Diamond, due to their extensive recalls and issues. 

But I know that many people have success on ToTW. I think it's a personal choice whether you feel comfortable feeding it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

intent2smile said:


> I personally wouldn't feed TotW because of all the recalls Diamond foods had last year. I know that there are a lot of companies that have recalls but Diamond had too many for me to consider any food manufactured by them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





lilbabyvenus said:


> It is a food that makes me nervous because of all the recalls their manufacturer has, but I tried it anyway and girls would not touch it. Ocean gets wet food most of the time anyway because of her teeth, but Venus would not even try a piece. I tried Pacific Stream, High Prairie, Wetlands, and Southwest Canyon and neither of them would even taste a piece.





pupluv168 said:


> I've never fed it because my personal choice is not to feed anything manufactured by Diamond, due to their extensive recalls and issues.
> 
> But I know that many people have success on ToTW. I think it's a personal choice whether you feel comfortable feeding it.
> 
> ...





ChiChiLove said:


> I do. And my kids love it. So far we have only done the wetlands formula but I am hoping to try the high prairie formula soon. The two formulas I mentioned are ranked five stars on dog food advisor and it is within my budget, so it works very well for me and my pups.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks to all for your responses!! 

I had no idea about all the Diamond Food recalls (really wish I would have done my homework). I walked into a pet store yesterday and asked for what they would recommend as the best...I came home with TOTW Pacific Stream Puppy Formula. Now while I know there is probably nothing wrong with the bag of food I have here I will still worry about feeding it to her.  I did try a little yesterday evening and she wasn't very impressed (I understand it may just be because it's new).


----------



## Happyhome (Jan 20, 2013)

TOTW is the cheapest Grain free food available other than 4heatlhs new line only at tractor supply stores. TOTW is better than grocery store brands such as Pedigree, Iams, and such. Those brands are manufactured by large companies such as proctor and gamble, nestle and mars. I fed TOTW for two years bc it was affordable and a better food. It may have been the best food ava at the place you shopped at. The issue with it is that it is manufactured by many plants and the manufacturing of it is contracted out to other companies many times. It is difficult to maintain high quality in that situation as compared to line of food that is made only by the company that owns the brand. Diamond has improved its testing and dealt with the issues that caused the recall so I would feel safe about giving the already purchased bag to your pup. It is rated as 4.5 and 5 stars because of the lack of fillers and grains in the food so it in essence is a good food. I don't think the rating takes in to account how a food line is manufactured and there are foods that are manufactured in a better way. I would feed something better manufactured as long as I could afford it and then fall back on TOTW or 4health which is about 10 dollars for a grain free variety 5 pound bag if I needed to in a financial bind. 

Please check out these brands and read how they are manufactured. 
Home Page | Horizon
At my local mom and pop pet store the pulsar was only 13 dollars a bag for 5.5 pounds compared to TOTW 5 pound for 12 dollars. The Amicus was about 19 dollars. 

Fromm Family Foods Gourmet Dog & Cat Food, Naturally Holistic
These were all about 14 dollars a bag for there 5 and 4 pound bags. 

I know a lot of people on here order online from a place that has good prices if they are not able to shop locally. :cheer:


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

Happyhome said:


> TOTW is the cheapest Grain free food available other than 4heatlhs new line only at tractor supply stores. TOTW is better than grocery store brands such as Pedigree, Iams, and such. Those brands are manufactured by large companies such as proctor and gamble, nestle and mars. I fed TOTW for two years bc it was affordable and a better food. It may have been the best food ava at the place you shopped at. The issue with it is that it is manufactured by many plants and the manufacturing of it is contracted out to other companies many times. It is difficult to maintain high quality in that situation as compared to line of food that is made only by the company that owns the brand. Diamond has improved its testing and dealt with the issues that caused the recall so I would feel safe about giving the already purchased bag to your pup. It is rated as 4.5 and 5 stars because of the lack of fillers and grains in the food so it in essence is a good food. I don't think the rating takes in to account how a food line is manufactured and there are foods that are manufactured in a better way. I would feed something better manufactured as long as I could afford it and then fall back on TOTW or 4health which is about 10 dollars for a grain free variety 5 pound bag if I needed to in a financial bind.
> 
> Please check out these brands and read how they are manufactured.
> Home Page | Horizon
> ...


Thanks much for the info! I did return the food I had picked up as Pixie wouldn't touch it!  I did manage to find Fromm Gold Puppy food at a pet store less than an hour away!! AND last week when little Pixie went for her first needle/check up I found out that our animal hospital (only about 5 minutes from our house!) carries Fromm as well!! I didn't even think to check there as the last time I was there they only carried RC for the most part. I was pleasantly surprised! Unlike the pet store they also carry the grain free ones!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

PixieHollow said:


> Thanks much for the info! I did return the food I had picked up as Pixie wouldn't touch it!  I did manage to find Fromm Gold Puppy food at a pet store less than an hour away!! AND last week when little Pixie went for her first needle/check up I found out that our animal hospital (only about 5 minutes from our house!) carries Fromm as well!! I didn't even think to check there as the last time I was there they only carried RC for the most part. I was pleasantly surprised! Unlike the pet store they also carry the grain free ones!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad you found a place closer! I hope Pixie enjoys her Fromms! Jaxx loves it.


----------



## Happyhome (Jan 20, 2013)

Glad to help with the information! I researched the heck out of kibbles recently. LOL. My Chloe loves the Fromm she has never eaten a food with such joy. I wanted her to like the Amicus by horizon but she snubbed it. We have to work within the best we can offer that they will eat. Chi's.. = personality!


----------



## PixieHollow (Mar 9, 2013)

intent2smile said:


> Glad you found a place closer! I hope Pixie enjoys her Fromms! Jaxx loves it.


She loves it and is doing so well! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

